# ei enää soitellen sotiin



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

I saw the headline,

_Obama: Ei enää soitell*en* sotiin ulkomaille
_
I understand the overall meaning, but the lack of a conjugated verb confuses me -- I'm not sure exactly how _soitellen_ is functioning here.

Is this a shortened form of a longer sentence, with the verb left out because it's a headline?

Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Obama: Ei enää soitell*en* sotiin ulkomaille
> _- - -
> Is this a shortened form of a longer sentence, with the verb left out because it's a headline?


You are right. The full sentence would be _Ei enää mennä soitellen sotiin ulkomaille_.


----------



## DrWatson

As you may know, it's rather common to leave out the finite verb in newspaper headlines. I picked some examples from today's papers:
”Muistio: Suurin osa ruokakaupoista kiinni helatorstaina” (HS)
”USA:n ulkoministeri Kerry tietovuotaja Snowdenille: "Ole mies ja tule takaisin"” (HS)
”Etyj:n puheenjohtaja: Tarkkailijoiden pidättämiset sabotaasia” (HS)
”Suvivirrelle laaja hyväksyntä” (Kaleva)

_Soitellen_ is the E-infinitive (2nd infinitive) form of _soitella_. In your example the omitted verb could be e.g. _mennä_ or _lähteä:_
”Ei enää [lähdetä] soitellen sotiin.”


----------



## Gavril

DrWatson said:


> As you may know, it's rather common to leave out the finite verb in newspaper headlines.



Yes, I knew that (English-language newspapers are the same way). I just wasn't sure how to "fill in the blanks" in this case.


----------

